# Blowing Snow 1st Time



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

We got about an inch or so of nice dry snow so I tried out the rotary. I had put it and it's RS-3 pusher engine in the tunnel under the waterfall the
night before and blocked off the tunnel to keep the snow out of it. First picture shows it pulled out so I could put the battery in for the drill motor.








The rest of the pix were taken after the snow blowing run, was not thinking but only shot videos of the actual blowing. Video should get posted today. I had to back
it up sometimes and hit the piled up stuff pretty hard, good thing I got the pusher engine to help the rotary out some. Using track power, the two are MU'd.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

So was it worth the work? 
Did it work as well as you hoped? 
What do you need to modify? 
Still waiting for my turn! 
Looks great! 
Sean


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Sean, worth the work, had great fun with it. Blew the snow well, battery was not charged well, so should be better next time. Seems to be okay, 
so no mods anticipated at the moment, just mo' fun! Snow is forecast for tonight.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

JB;

Excellent pics of your latest creation, . . thanks for taking the time to post ! 



Looks like you have a real good piece of workin' MOW equipment









doug c


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a video of it. I noticed the flanger between the trucks is working also.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Very neat Jerry


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome! I like how well it throws the smow to the side. I hope never to have to use such a thing on my garden RR! (coastal California, though we did get a dusting of snow last night down to 1,600 feet).


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry:

Nice pictures. When I ran my rotary in Colorado with its dry snow, I had to back up and charge to drift many times to get the track cleared. 











The 1:1 boys had to do it also. 


Have fun with you rotary. Running trains in snow is a lot of fun. It just takes a little more planning. One important thing is to put it out, like you did to let it cool down to the outside temperature. Otherwise the snow will melt and refreeze. That's a real bummer.

Chuck


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Jerry. Looks like you got some wheel slip may need to add another loco. Looks like the wet snow did not help either. Yep sure would be fun to run a rotary if we got snow. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, the light, dry snow sure is nice to work the plow..... We're having a bit of white stuff but it's like concrete..









The rotary sure looks great. Super job.


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

WOW Jerry! Looks like ALOT of fun! I really miss my layout in times like this. Good job. And as Stan said, that rotary sure looks great!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

congratulations, that it works as good as it looks.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, it was great fun, more forecast for tonight/tomorrow, so if it does not get too deep I will try it again. Charged up the battery good.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking at the video, in the beginning the snow came out the port at top... it seems after a while that clogged up... you may have to modify that part, gravity is working against you maybe. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh man, that is sooooo cool! Looks great too. Nice work Jerry!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well this was my first time doing it, will watch the chute better and with the battery having a full charge tomorrow may work out okay. Giving some thought, 
if it isn't too deep in the morning, I'll run my push plow, after I go around with the rotary. Engines are on track power, so may just let it run and run as it snows to try and keep the track clear, supposed to be pretty windy also, so my plan may not work!(as usual!)


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Simply Awesome build Jerry, you should be very proud! I can't wait to see how it does in some deeper stuff... Please post more video as you can...


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry
Amazing piece of RR machinery for fighting the snow and allowing for winter running. I was also impressive with the waterfall still "falling!"


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

If the weatherman here was right tonight...you're gonna be getting a LOT of snow in the next two days. Charge your batteries... Great video...I enjoy ALL snow plowing video.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Snowing pretty good here!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Then where is YOUR plow video Tom? Can't you run some track down the outside window sill or something? lol


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Woke up to 6-7" on the ground this morning. Gave it a try but traction was not too good. 








Chuck came loose on the drill, finally got it tightened up back inside.








So I hooked up the push plow to the back of the RS-3 and tried pushing.
















Got some good pix and had fun anyway! Found out I need more weight in the locos, and probably using battery power to push could be the best way to go. If you do get 
snow, you should get out and try it, great fun!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
While working on my rotary [now on back burner], Ifound through testing, that when in deeper snow or less fluffy snow it helped to put a wing nut on the front of the rotor. 










Here you can see the effect of the wingnut.










Your plow looks great beyond any reasonable expectations. "You did Good!"

Jim Carter


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the hint Jim, will have to do that.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry
I knoticed the same thing!
But I went bigger!!
















Can't waite for snow @ my end!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Great Job Jerry!!! 

(try live steam instead of Battery) 

Does that blower come with the : Here Kitty kitty : sound? Just kidding!!! 

Manfred Diel


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you are right Manfred, my Mikado would be heavy enough for traction and strong enough. Not sure about my front coupler installation though!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Jerry, looks awesome. I like the way you did the rotary on the head end and the wedge on the backside, clever...


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, that rotary snow plow looking great! on my RS-3 I know that locomotive is very light weight is not enough traction. Rs-3 Locomotive weight 5 lbs with older version motor block no ball-bearing. I use 1/8" thick BY 1-1/2" wide BY 3 feet long scrap steel plate metal. I cut 4 piece of about 3" long steel metal! I drill hole to the center of 3"long steel plate. and then i use Nut and bolt with 4 metal plate to the RS-3 frame and inside the fuel tank.! that add 4lbs total weight 9lbs and better traction pulling and pushing! that will help for you.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bryan, I'll look around for some metal to do that. All that fits in the fuel tank, or does it just replace it?


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

way cool!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry 
Most of my engines have a chunk of lead in side of the fuel tank!


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 07 Dec 2009 11:30 AM 
Still waiting for my turn! 

Hey Sean, I hope you got to take advantage of the snow we got this morning, and that you're going to post some pics or video. Seeing these rotaries in action has got me thinking I really need to build a plow one of these days. And a layout!


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

Jerry, if you recall, a few years ago much ado about adding weight to locos, was being made. The best size/weight ratio turned out to be lead weights. Old lead weights used to balance car tires/rims. My personal preference was to use custom wheel (mag wheels) weights. The ones I used were flat, came in 1/4 ounce increments and had 2 way tape already applied to the backside. VERY effective and if you recall my old layout with incredible grades, they really help in the traction department. Makes the loco much more prototypical.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
Truly inspiring! I may have to try and make a narrow gauge 1:20 version of that rotary! They definitely work better than snowplows alone! (I loved your video!)


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish! 
I had to go to work ( not retired) 
Were I work they got 7+" then rain. 
Rumor has it that I got 2" of slush @ home. 
Have to due the walks / 400+' driveway, could be ice on the railroad by the time I'm done! 
Next time! 
Sean


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

When I left my house in Lawrence this morning the snow was maybe 2-3 inches deep and not too heavy, seemed like decent plowing snow. (I thought about that as I brushed it off my car!) By the time I got to work in Waltham it had switched over to rain, so I imagine it's all going to be slush by the time I get out of here. Wouldn't be surprised if it was all snow up in Lawrence though.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got about 10 lbs of used weights(free!) at the truck tire shop down the road. Stuffed the RS-3's fuel tank full of 3 1/2 lbs, so that should help traction some. Think I'll add some to the rotary also.


----------



## hawkfanjohn (Nov 17, 2009)

great plows!


----------

